# One Badass 500 HO



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Darn. I was hoping to see those trax in action! Nice video, though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Lonewolfe said:


> Darn. I was hoping to see those trax in action! Nice video, though.


Me too


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a few videos of it on my page already. I will get more this spring and summer. Thanks


----------

